

Lessons learned from deploying a production database in EC2 - osks
http://agiletesting.blogspot.com/2011/04/lessons-learned-from-deploying.html

======
th0ma5
I would add another lesson:

The machine is not the cloud.

For instance I never thought of any EC2 instance as itself being really worth
anything as a server in terms of spending any amount of time trying to get one
particular one running correctly.

Instead, I've mostly thought of EC2 as a rotating pool of flimsy things that
resemble machines that all together have the possibility of being something
much greater.

So to me in reading (well, skimming) this article (which is a pretty good
article) a lot of time could've been saved IMHO of forgetting about any
software designed for single machines, or perhaps more specifically, designed
for optimization that only things of a single machine's performance.

